# bin collector



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

A refuse collector , is driving along a street picking up the wheelie bins and emptying them into his compactor. He goes to one house where the bin hasn't been left out, and in the spirit of kindness, and after having a quick look about for the bin, he gets out of his truck goes to the front door and knocks. There's no answer. Being a kindly and conscientious bloke, he knocks again - a bit harder and then harder still. Eventually a Chinese man comes to the door. "Harro!" says the Chinese man. "Gidday, mate! Where's ya bin?" asks the collector. "I bin on toiret," explains the Chinese bloke, a bit perplexed. Realising the fellow had misunderstood him, the bin man smiles and tries again.. "No! No! Mate, where's your dust bin?" "I dust been to toiret, I toll you!'' says the Chinese man, still perplexed. "Listen," says the collector. "You're misunderstanding me. Where's your wheelie' bin?'" "OK, OK." replies the Chinese man with a sheepish grin and whispers in the collector's ear. "I wheelie bin having sex wiffa wife's sista!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: A great re-working of an old joke :lol:


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

:lol:

Aha! Love this.

Another joke I shall be pinching.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------

